# Another label issue



## tonyt (Aug 18, 2010)

The issue is this: I order my labels on line from "My Own Labels." They are the peel and stick kind. The printing is great and they don't run at all when wet. Problem is that in the cheapo refrigerator cellar keeps too high of a humidity so the labels wrinkle making a great looking bottle of wine look like **** (add your own pejorative).</span> I have no idea what the humidity is but it is higher than another cellar I have that I believe is proper. So what labels do y'all use and from who if you order them. We give a lot of our bottles away (really fun gift) so I want them to look great. 

One thing I have learned is not to shrink the wrapper onto the top of the bottles so I can keep an eye on the corks.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 18, 2010)

They are probably printing them on a removable label. E-mail them with the problem and see what they have to offer or try this site
www.onlinelabels.com


----------



## vcasey (Aug 18, 2010)

I buy the labels from online line label as well and print the myself. They also have a weather proof label that holds up nicely. I believe you can request samples.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 18, 2010)

Why don't you just use Avery labels. I use them all the time with no problems. I have a newer model HP inkjet printer that takes a higher quality ink (they use more pigment). Before I had this printer I just sprayed my labels before putting them on the bottles to protect the ink from running. You can get all kind of lacquer sprays from craft stores or paint stores to protect pictures and stuff.


----------



## PeterZ (Aug 18, 2010)

I find myself using blue painter's tape and a sharpie. I have no artistic talent at all.


----------



## tonyt (Aug 18, 2010)

I am actually considering different colored adhesive dots and not labeling until I give one away or serve at a party. It seems so wasteful to use nice labels for Sunday night pizza at home. Then I won't have to scrape them off for the next batch.


----------



## vcasey (Aug 18, 2010)

ttortorice said:


> I am actually considering different colored adhesive dots and not labeling until I give one away or serve at a party. It seems so wasteful to use nice labels for Sunday night pizza at home. Then I won't have to scrape them off for the next batch.



My husband used to label his beer that way. Now he kegs and if anyone wants some they need to give him a growler to fill. He makes 1 label for the tap and its magnetic so if makes more of the beer he already has a label.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Aug 18, 2010)

After getting advice on this forum, I started just designing my labels using a home label program and printing them on plain paper. After they are printed, I spray the paper with acrylic spray paint (which keeps them from running). I print just a few pages of labels for each batch, and I don't apply them until I'm giving a bottle or two away or serving the wine for friends (I don't label the "Sunday night pizza at home" bottles we drink by ourselves). To apply the labels, I cut them out and the use a glue stick on the back. I LOVE using a plain glue stick because you can adjust the label if it's a little crooked, it's easy and quick to use, and when you are recycling or reusing the bottles just a little water helps the labels slide right off.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Aug 18, 2010)

My Dad started making one label for each of the flavors that he makes all the time with just the flavor on it. Each one has a picture and a color. He then uses a small neck label ( avery) with the date and matching color. This way all bottles get the neck label with date and color codefor flavor and if he gives it away he just addsthe picture label. 






I use a wine fridge that holds 600 bottles. I love it but you can not read the bottles. All you can see is the corks sticking out. Two flavors per column. So I make an extra label and paste it to a thin pliable plastic and stick it to the top bottle of wine with a tack. I also placed a 12"x12" cork board on the door for the unused lables and tacks. I have not had any rusty tack yet.


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 18, 2010)

TTortorice...just curious..what do you pay per label?


----------



## tonyt (Aug 18, 2010)

A buck a piece



bc I get so few, 30. I upload my own art. I think I am going to order some blanks from somewhere <a href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5Ctony%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtmlclip1%5C01%5Cclip_colorschememapping.xml" target="_blank"><!--
/* Font Definitions */
@font-face
{font-family:"Cambria Math";
panose-1:2 4 5 3 5 4 6 3 2 4;
mso-font-charset:1;
mso-generic-font-familyoman;
mso-font-atther;
mso-font-pitch:variable;
mso-font-signature:0 0 0 0 0 0;}
@font-face
{font-family:Calibri;
panose-1:2 15 5 2 2 2 4 3 2 4;
mso-font-charset:0;
mso-generic-font-familywiss;
mso-font-pitch:variable;
mso-font-signature:-1610611985 1073750139 0 0 159 0;}
/* Style Definitions */
p.Msonormal, li.Msonormal, div.Msonormal
{mso-style-unhideo;
mso-style-qat:yes;
mso-style-parent:"";
margin:0in;
margin-bottom:.0001pt;
mso-paginationidow-orphan;
font-size:12.0pt;
font-family:"Times New Roman","serif";
mso-fareast-font-family:Calibri;
mso-fareast-theme-fontinor-latin;}
a:, span.MsoHyper
{mso-style-noshow:yes;
mso-style-priority:99;
colorlue;
text-decorationnderline;
text-underlineingle;}
a:visited, span.MsoHyperFollowed
{mso-style-noshow:yes;
mso-style-priority:99; 
colorurple;
mso-themecolorollowedhyper;
text-decorationnderline;
text-underlineingle;}
.MsoChpDefault
{mso-style-x-only;
mso-default-props:yes;
font-size:10.0pt;
mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt;
mso-bidi-font-size:10.0pt;}
@page WordSection1
{size:8.5in 11.0in;
margin:1.0in 1.0in 1.0in 1.0in;
mso-er-margin:.5in;
mso-footer-margin:.5in;
mso-paper-source:0;}
div.WordSection1
{page:WordSection1;}
-->
<!--[if gte mso 10]>
<>
/* Style Definitions */
table.MsoNormalTable
{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";
mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;
mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;
mso-style-noshow:yes;
mso-style-priority:99;
mso-style-qformat:yes;
mso-style-parent:"";
mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;
mso-para-margin:0in;
mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;
mso-paginationidow-orphan;
font-size:11.0pt;
font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif";
mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri;
mso-ascii-theme-fontinor-latin;
mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";
mso-fareast-theme-fontinor-fareast;
mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri;
mso-hansi-theme-fontinor-latin;
mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman";
mso-bidi-theme-fontinor-bidi;}

<![endif]--></a>and try the acrylic spray trick. I have three 6 gallon batches in carboys right now with a Petite Verdot on deck. All three batches could need bottling about the same time, 6-8 more weeks.


----------



## tonyt (Aug 18, 2010)

Al Fulchino said:


> TTortorice...just curious..what do you pay per label?



A buck a piece



bc I get so few, 30. I upload my own art. I think I am going to order some blanks from somewhere <a href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5Ctony%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtmlclip1%5C01%5Cclip_colorschememapping.xml" target="_blank"><!--

/* Font Definitions */

@font-face

{font-family:"Cambria Math";

panose-1:2 4 5 3 5 4 6 3 2 4;

mso-font-charset:1;

mso-generic-font-familyoman;

mso-font-atther;

mso-font-pitch:variable;

mso-font-signature:0 0 0 0 0 0;}

@font-face

{font-family:Calibri;

panose-1:2 15 5 2 2 2 4 3 2 4;

mso-font-charset:0;

mso-generic-font-familywiss;

mso-font-pitch:variable;

mso-font-signature:-1610611985 1073750139 0 0 159 0;}

/* Style Definitions */

p.Msonormal, li.Msonormal, div.Msonormal

{mso-style-unhideo;

mso-style-qat:yes;

mso-style-parent:"";

margin:0in;

margin-bottom:.0001pt;

mso-paginationidow-orphan;

font-size:12.0pt;

font-family:"Times New Roman","serif";

mso-fareast-font-family:Calibri;

mso-fareast-theme-fontinor-latin;}

a:, span.MsoHyper

{mso-style-noshow:yes;

mso-style-priority:99;

colorlue;

text-decorationnderline;

text-underlineingle;}

a:visited, span.MsoHyperFollowed

{mso-style-noshow:yes;

mso-style-priority:99;

colorurple;

mso-themecolorollowedhyper;

text-decorationnderline;

text-underlineingle;}

.MsoChpDefault

{mso-style-x-only;

mso-default-props:yes;

font-size:10.0pt;

mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt;

mso-bidi-font-size:10.0pt;}

@page WordSection1

{size:8.5in 11.0in;

margin:1.0in 1.0in 1.0in 1.0in;

mso-er-margin:.5in;

mso-footer-margin:.5in;

mso-paper-source:0;}

div.WordSection1

{page:WordSection1;}

-->
<!--[if gte mso 10]>

<>

/* Style Definitions */

table.MsoNormalTable

{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";

mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;

mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;

mso-style-noshow:yes;

mso-style-priority:99;

mso-style-qformat:yes;

mso-style-parent:"";

mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;

mso-para-margin:0in;

mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;

mso-paginationidow-orphan;

font-size:11.0pt;

font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif";

mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri;

mso-ascii-theme-fontinor-latin;

mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";

mso-fareast-theme-fontinor-fareast;

mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri;

mso-hansi-theme-fontinor-latin;

mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman";

mso-bidi-theme-fontinor-bidi;}



<![endif]--></a>and try the acrylic spray trick. I have three 6 gallon 
batches in carboys right now with a Petite Verdot on deck. All three 
batches could need bottling about the same time, 6-8 more weeks.


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 18, 2010)

just curious...i had to hit my printer over the head because he was charging me about a buck...so we bundled the orders for different wines and got it down to 56 cents for front and back labels


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 18, 2010)

ttortorice said:


> A buck a piece
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Try the Avery 8164 label. If you go to Staples you can use their equivalent brand. Downloading Avery software makes it easy to lay it out and print.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Aug 18, 2010)

I actually use the free Avery software to design my labels but I print them on plain paper. Saves lots of $$ and it's a lot easier to get them off later.


----------



## tonyt (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks all. I think I will print a label on plain paper this weekend ans see if my printer quality is acceptable. I have serious reservations about that. The printer is only a month old but because of my business I opted for a wide format printer rather than higher quality. I ordered it on line and was disappointed with it from the start. It was only 125.00 and the ink is not too expensive so I'll have to wait for it to konk out so I can opt for the higher quality print. So if the plain paper looks good I will try avery next and see if they wrinkle in the too high humidity.


----------



## robie (Aug 20, 2010)

ttortorice said:


> Thanks all. I think I will print a label on plain paper this weekend ans see if my printer quality is acceptable. I have serious reservations about that. The printer is only a month old but because of my business I opted for a wide format printer rather than higher quality. I ordered it on line and was disappointed with it from the start. It was only 125.00 and the ink is not too expensive so I'll have to wait for it to konk out so I can opt for the higher quality print. So if the plain paper looks good I will try avery next and see if they wrinkle in the too high humidity.



When you print labels, go to your printer's property window and tell it to print at its highest possible quality. It will use more ink, but the results are noticeably better.


----------



## salmo1 (Aug 20, 2010)

I use this website to get wine labels. 
http://www.winelabelsdirect.com/
They are waterproof and when done, they peel off easilywithout leaving any residue. They charge 0.75ea. I havegotten many comments on how professional my labels look.


----------

